# All of you drivers taking passengers in the front seat



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


Ruining what?

Find a job where you can work from home if you're scared.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ruining what?
> 
> Find a job where you can work from home if you're scared.


I'm not scared, I'm smart. Cancel money with next pax around the corner. I wish the max was 3 pax for good. Or at least charge extra for each extra passenger.

Stop being a slave.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm not scared, I'm smart.
> 
> Stop being a slave.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


You let passengers in the interior of your car to use the back seat? Your crazy, I can give a ride to three people without any risk to me


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Why would anyone take pax in the front seat now? Pandemic or not, I don't like them in my front seat. Now Uber dictates that no one can sit in front, hell yeah! Hope the rule stays permanently.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't let pax sit in the front, but if I did, how does that make me a slave?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I have only let one pax in the front seat. He had a physical issue where he couldn't bend his leg very much and needed the extra leg room a pushed back seat provided.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ruining what?
> 
> Find a job where you can work from home if you're scared.


You confuse ignorance with bravery.

And the result is needless death.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

These must be some of these mythical "All the other Uber drivers" of song, legend and story.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.

We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ruining what?
> 
> Find a job where you can work from home if you're scared.


Quick being ******ed


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> These must be some of these mythical "All the other Uber drivers" of song, legend and story.


I'm pretty sure that "My Other Driver..." is the same guy as "Florida Man..."


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rookies .Put a bag in the front seat.
Pax will see this and go to the back.
I allow eye candy to sit in the front seat with me . All others get your pax butt into the back ! 
Sitting in the back or front no matter. The virus will get you . 
Your sleeping in bed . Somebody with with virus drives by your house sneezes. This virus is air born for 42 hours.
The air blows towards your house. This virus comes right into your home .
Your in bed sleeping . Your sick in 10 days ! Stop stressing go out live life .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Let this hottie ride in your front seat. Problem solved.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> View attachment 505987
> 
> 
> Let this hottie ride in your front seat. Problem solved.


Hey!! My ex-wife found herself a job!!


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Had me a nice one on Saturday: p/u from a bar 400 metres from my house for a 3 minute trip.... Pax texting me "there's 5 of us".... Me: "I can only take 3" and pull up to the establishment letting the pax know I arrived. Nothing. After 4 minutes "coming out now" message while I parked in between some other cars and turned ignition off. Waited for the magic 5 minute mark and cancelled the ride while collecting the education fee.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Rookies .Put a bag in the front seat.
> Pax will see this and go to the back.


My approach is to have the front seat all the way to the dash board, with the back angled forward at an angle nobody could think of sitting in. 
I direct frontseat-curious PAX to the *VERY OPEN* (and spacious) Back Passenger seat, which is where I want single riders to sit anyway, pre-covid, covid, whatever. Nobody is riding up front.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm not scared, I'm smart. Cancel money with next pax around the corner. I wish the max was 3 pax for good. Or at least charge extra for each extra passenger.
> 
> Stop being a slave.


Agree somewhat with this. Definitely charge extra for more than 2 riders. Uber is dumb though. They are all about the rider and don't give a crap about the driver. And they still can't make money.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> You confuse ignorance with bravery.
> 
> And the result is needless death.


I just dont blindly follow orders when I'm the one out on the road all day, more than you and in the epicenter, since the beginning. After 1600+ rides I'm still here, and I will be here after 10,000 more rides. I'll be the one to make the judgement call on what I do in my own car, doesn't make me ignorant nor brave. I just go out there to earn.

If you don't want people in the front then cancel the ride and let someone else perish from a needless death and without hazard pay.



dauction said:


> Quick being ******ed


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

That little 3 on the Uber app is the proper insured riders allowed .... 4, someone is not covered. So ya take 4 and get yourself bent over like a prison ***** when you get in a accident.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m not taking any pax in the front seat.

I mean if she came on to me I might but I’d take her in the back seat.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> I'm not taking any pax in the front seat.
> 
> I mean if she came on to me I might but I'd take her in the back seat.


Hazard Risk Mitigation &#128518;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


That's good to know. I let pax sit in the front. I take 4 pax if asked. Masks... I do not care.

Because of people like me you ants constantly have to deal with pax not wanting to wear mask while sitting in the front, pax who are not wearing pants, pax snorting lines of blow on hooker butts, transport pax with rare illegal Cambodian monkeys and on occasion participate in gang drive-by's...

Best of all because of people like me the pax will always say "Gee my last driver let me _________________!"


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

My car my rules, your car your rules, 

I prefer riders in front than back, its safer,


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> I'm not taking any pax in the front seat.
> 
> I mean if she came on to me I might but I'd take her in the back seat.


Do you drive people around all hornified?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Classified said:


> My car my rules, your car your rules,
> 
> I prefer riders in front than back, its safer,


Actually, no. If reported for a passenger in the front seat, you could be deactivated. Health and safety RULES for both platforms.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Actually, no. If reported for a passenger in the front seat, you could be deactivated. Health and safety RULES for both platforms.


Reported by who? Yourself?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Reported by who? Yourself?


We have already all learned that passengers are filthy scum. You could let them put four passengers in the car and then they would turn around and report you just to get a free ride.

Either way, stop catering to these f****** whiny passengers for their b******* $4 rides.

And none of these passengers are tipping for you letting them break the rules, so f*** all of them.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

They wear a mask and ride in the back or they can ride somewhere else. I don't care what other drivers do


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> We have already all learned that passengers are filthy scum. You could let them put four passengers in the car and then they would turn around and report you just to get a free ride.
> 
> Either way, stop catering to these f****** whiny passengers for their b******* $4 rides.
> 
> And none of these passengers are tipping for you letting them break the rules, so f*** all of them.


So cancel them.

You have strange expectations from this job. Ask me how it's like to work in the Bronx.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you drive people around all hornified?


Pretty much


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.
> 
> We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


Then don't use someone else's technology, their means of finding your rides. People are ordering a ride from Uber/Lyft, not Trafficat. Post on Craigslist that you are giving rides for pay and hope for the best. I've seen it done.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> And none of these passengers are tipping for you letting them break the rules, so f*** all of them.


Wait, we can break the rules if a tip is involved?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.
> 
> We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


Most states have a transportation commission or authority which decides the rules.&#128580; They have the authority to revoke companies licenses to do business within said state. Break the rules and if you get a complaint you're deactivated. Don't be an ignoramus.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

May H. said:


> Most states have a transportation commission or authority which decides the rules.&#128580; They have the authority to revoke companies licenses to do business within said state. Break the rules and if you get a complaint you're deactivated. Don't be an ignoramus.


None of those rules promulgated by Uber that I mentioned are stipulated by the laws in my state.

A passenger isn't going to complain because I let them do something that Uber said wasn't allowed.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Can I smoke my weed vape in your ride Trafficat?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


I'll wear a mask, but if they ride up front they might notice I'm not wearing a shirt, shoes or pants


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

May H. said:


> Most states have a transportation commission or authority which decides the rules.&#128580; They have the authority to revoke companies licenses to do business within said state. Break the rules and if you get a complaint you're deactivated. Don't be an ignoramus.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Are you serious? Like you HONESTLY believe the State cares about anything other than the money they get from the taxes?

Unless Uber drivers start raping and pillaging, no one cared. There would have to be a few dead bodies before the State even blinks.

You either believe that the masks protect you or you don't. I mean that thin piece of filthy bandana HAS to be an effective virus filter, Dr. Fauchi said so himself HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH

I'm enjoying the Chinese virus, its bringing out the stupid in people for me to enjoy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm not scared, I'm smart. Cancel money with next pax around the corner. I wish the max was 3 pax for good. Or at least charge extra for each extra passenger.
> 
> Stop being a slave.


You mean charge less for less than 4/3 pax?

It's always been very clear that the rates are based on maximum pax. Drivers keep up this "additional charge for additional pax" talk, and you'll end up seeing reduced rates for fewer riders, not the outcome you want.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You mean charge less for less than 4/3 pax?
> 
> It's always been very clear that the rates are based on maximum pax. Drivers keep up this "additional charge for additional pax" talk, and you'll end up seeing reduced rates for fewer riders, not the outcome you want.


The only way we start to make more money is when our rates mirror cab companies. Period. We are the new taxi service, prices should now reflect that with service fees being capped.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I think we should charge based on passenger weight, not number of passengers. A 300 lb dude should pay more than two 125 lb girls. More gas, more wear and tear on the suspension.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> The only way we start to make more money is when our rates mirror cab companies. Period. We are the new taxi service, prices should now reflect that with service fees being capped.


Do you know what cab drivers get paid?

In one company, that owns about ten or so cab stands sprinkled around NE NJ, 35% of the fare. The company pays for gas, but only up to 10% of the total brought in by each driver. Set 12-hour shifts. They use an app much like Uber, except they give NO information until the trip is accepted. Then they tell the driver where s/he's going to pick up, and the pax tells them the drop off and driver confirms and finds out the price that was given to the customer. Driving a ways away to pick up in a town where another company stand is too busy or understaffed to puck up their own locals, just to drop them off a few blocks away is common. Sound familiar?

And drivers are responsible for any and all tickets they receive, including for equipment issues. A friend had to pay the ticket for her cab's brake lights not working. Yes, a car she doesn't own, and is not responsible for the upkeep of. And the cars are all absolute gas guzzlers. Why shouldn't they be? Owner gets them cheaper because of that, and it's not like HIS expenses for gas aren't capped and predictable.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think we should charge based on passenger weight, not number of passengers. A 300 lb dude should pay more than two 125 lb girls. More gas, more wear and tear on the suspension.


Airplane Travel companies have been saying the same thing for years.


----------



## Unhandled exception (Jul 23, 2020)

Other driver takes passenger in front seat

Other driver gets covid (eventually)

Other driver can't work

More pings for you 

Not ruining it for you


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> ruining


I'm over this whole covid thing. I don't care if passengers sit in the front seat, I don't care if they wear a mask.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> I'm over this whole covid thing. I don't care if passengers sit in the front seat, I don't care if they wear a mask.


The actual VIRUS doesn't care what you 'think' of it. It's out there, ready to flare up if we let it by being complacent. You dont' know where your PAX have been. Maybe some caution.

There are currently 3 countries, and this is 8-Months into this Pandemic with a lot more knowledge and understanding, *that are still losing nearly 1 citizen per minute (!)* to COVID-19. The USA alone has lost a population the size of* Little Rock, Arizona*. But 'Excess Death Statistics' show that that number may be low-balled by as much as 20%, meaning the USA has lost a city the size of *San Bernadino, California*, or the capital capital cities of Idaho or Louisana

Why do people still believe this is a HOAX or not a big deal? Oh, yea. The American Education system....


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> HOAX or not a big deal?


I don't think it's a hoax. No one ever mentions the R0, no one making these restrictions show any curiosity about how many people actually already had the virus, what's the driver's chances of catching a virus from someone in the backseat versus someone in the front seat? If anything the driver is more in the line of fire of a cough or sneeze when the passenger is in the backseat. 
We're told the dangers of the virus spreading asymptotically and considering the virus has been here for over six months so for all we know half the country may have already had it.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


Hm. I agree. i utilize my front seat a lot anyways. I guess the uber is free to do as he pleases pretty much. But that doesnt make him a good uber though. I personally dont let them, but at the same time, i have the right to allow them to do so.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> The actual VIRUS doesn't care what you 'think' of it. It's out there, ready to flare up if we let it by being complacent. You dont' know where your PAX have been. Maybe some caution.
> 
> There are currently 3 countries, and this is 8-Months into this Pandemic with a lot more knowledge and understanding, *that are still losing nearly 1 citizen per minute (!)* to COVID-19. The USA alone has lost a population the size of* Little Rock, Arizona*. But 'Excess Death Statistics' show that that number may be low-balled by as much as 20%, meaning the USA has lost a city the size of *San Bernadino, California*, or the capital capital cities of Idaho or Louisana
> 
> ...


actually the CDC finally came out and confirmed Elon Musks statement. Elon musk said "there is no differentiation between covid related deaths and covid caused deaths. get hit by a buss? had covid? covid death. So the death toll as at least 4 times lower and i suspect 10 to 50 times lower."
The CDC just revealed just that. That only 6% of the deaths counted were covid caused, rather than just related. So, ... idk if it's a hoax, its important, but it's no worse than the normal flu. Your information is incorrect and outdated. This is what happens when fear runs the media and its consumers. Alert not Anxious.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> We have already all learned that passengers are filthy scum. You could let them put four passengers in the car and then they would turn around and report you just to get a free ride.
> 
> Either way, stop catering to these f****** whiny passengers for their b******* $4 rides.
> 
> And none of these passengers are tipping for you letting them break the rules, so f*** all of them.


For starters, all pax are not filthy scum. Some are, most are not. You need a new job - stocking shelves where you don't have to interact with people, maybe?

Secondly, yes I HAVE gotten tips for allowing a masked pax sit in the front. I've been told as much and seen it come through the minute she stepped out of the car.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Actually the CDC finally came out and confirmed Elon Musks statement. Elon musk said "there is no differentiation between covid related deaths and covid caused deaths. get hit by a buss? had covid? covid death. So the death toll as at least 4 times lower and i suspect 10 to 50 times lower."
> The CDC just revealed just that. That only 6% of the deaths counted were covid caused, rather than just related.


Why the heck would I listen to Musk on Corona Virus Medical STuff? He's a bit eccentric. I'll listen to him on Mars vision and Electric future vision, but not public health, or submarines to rescue stranded Thai kids. Otherwise I'm happy to let the information that the CDC and other health bodies percolate out into the scientific world and be digested and peer-reviewed by people who think about this kind of thing all day. Not the politicians. Not the economists. Not the Troll Farms and Breitbart Assholes.



Timtot2ooo said:


> So, ... idk if it's a hoax, its important, but it's no worse than the normal flu. Your information is incorrect and outdated. This is what happens when fear runs the media and its consumers. Alert not Anxious.


Strawman again. Always the right-wingers strawmanning. The left doesn't want to live in fear, they just want reliable good information. They don't want to push an agenda, that is the Right-Wing bugbear they trot out to generate their own fear. I think the wacko-prepper-right lives in a heck of lot more fear and paranoia, than the Left that want to take pre-cautions in a public health situation.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Strawman again. Always the right-wingers strawmanning. The left doesn't want to live in fear, they just want reliable good information. They don't want to push an agenda, that is the Right-Wing bugbear they trot out to generate their own fear. I think the wacko-prepper-right lives in a heck of lot more fear and paranoia, than the Left that want to take pre-cautions in a public health situation.


I know you're a partisan who wants to blame every ill in the world on the right, but plenty of people on the left have not been taking the virus as seriously as they should. All those people dying in inner cities? They didn't get the virus attending a MAGA rally.

Unlike you, I'm objective so I can freely admit that many people on the right are too casual about the virus. I believe in all the precautions. I'm also relatively young and in good shape, so if the Rona comes for me, hopefully I'm just in bed for a few days.

But tell me again how a person who lives in a *county* with zero cases should be mandated to take a walk in the woods with a mask on. That's the kind of nonsensical overreach that make people giggle.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I know you're a partisan who wants to blame every ill in the world on the right, but plenty of people on the left have not been taking the virus as seriously as they should. All those people dying in inner cities? They didn't get the virus attending a MAGA rally.
> 
> Unlike you, I'm objective so I can freely admit that many people on the right are too casual about the virus. I believe in all the precautions. I'm also relatively young and in good shape, so if the Rona comes for me, hopefully I'm just in bed for a few days.
> 
> But tell me again how a person who lives in a *county* with zero cases should be mandated to take a walk in the woods with a mask on. That's the kind of nonsensical overreach that make people giggle.


I'm really not a partisan. I'm not even American. I'm not even a LIBERAL in Canada, but rather a wacky mix of left and right, although if I had to place a marker, I'd put myself well into the left side of the political spectrum in most things.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm really not a partisan. I'm not even American. I'm not even a LIBERAL in Canada, but rather a wacky mix of left and right, although if I had to place a marker, I'd put myself well into the left side of the political spectrum in most things.


I could tell.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I could tell.


Mensa Level Achieved. Congrats.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> But tell me again how a person who lives in a *county* with zero cases should be mandated to take a walk in the woods with a mask on


show me that county?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> But tell me again how a person who lives in a *county* with zero cases should be mandated to take a walk in the woods with a mask on. That's the kind of nonsensical overreach that make people giggle.


I don't really know how to answer that. Up here (Ontario, Canada) the mask mandate really only stretches to indoor activities where physical distancing is not possible. Outside, everyone can do what they want. The air-flow and wind outdoors, would remove 99% of chances of transmission.
In provinces like Newfoundland where they have had less than 5 cases in the past 100 days, no masks or physical distancing is required. But they've prevented all non-essential travel into and out of the island except for other low-hit Atlantic provinces (our so called Atlantic-Canada Bubble) to prevent outsiders from bringing the virus back in.

Us canadian's are a pragmatic lot, that generally (we have our wackos too, but far fewer of them) have no issue politicizing public health. And taking some minor precautions.

My guess for the 'out in the woods' overreach, is due to the crazy risk-taking and general 'open up the economy' ethos practiced before your curves full fully flattened.

Up here, we flattened the curve, and now control the flare-ups. We're far from perfect at it, but are not the never-ending political trash-fire of the USA. We look up our neighbors in horror, and keep our borders closed to travellers (goods, and essential travel from USA only).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You mean charge less for less than 4/3 pax?
> 
> It's always been very clear that the rates are based on maximum pax. Drivers keep up this "additional charge for additional pax" talk, and you'll end up seeing reduced rates for fewer riders, not the outcome you want.


UberPool already existed.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> show me that county?


There probably aren't any by now but as of May there were many.

OK, replace zero cases with 300. Does that change the walk in the woods, Haley?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> There probably aren't any by now but as of May there were many.
> 
> OK, replace zero cases with 300. Does that change the walk in the woods, Haley?


So, now we are un utterly fear-mongering abstract? Seriously?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

My whole issue is the testing itself. Kurt believes that the test is almost perfect. My position is that we should definitely examen the testing aspect as there is plenty of evidence to show problems with the lab results.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/24/nfl-has-77-apparently-false-positive-coronavirus-tests-from-lab.html


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So, now we are un utterly fear-mongering abstract? Seriously?


Speak English please. What are you saying?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I don't really know how to answer that. Up here (Ontario, Canada) the mask mandate really only stretches to indoor activities where physical distancing is not possible. Outside, everyone can do what they want. The air-flow and wind outdoors, would remove 99% of chances of transmission.
> In provinces like Newfoundland where they have had less than 5 cases in the past 100 days, no masks or physical distancing is required. But they've prevented all non-essential travel into and out of the island except for other low-hit Atlantic provinces (our so called Atlantic-Canada Bubble) to prevent outsiders from bringing the virus back in.
> 
> Us canadian's are a pragmatic lot, that generally (we have our wackos too, but far fewer of them) have no issue politicizing public health. And taking some minor precautions.
> ...


It's so funny...when there is no pandemic, preventing outsiders from bringing diseases (or human trafficking victims, drugs, etc) into a country is XENOPHOBIC!!! Now borders are cool.

I hate comparing countries. Canada is 1/10th the population of the US, but the same size land-wise and still fairly homogeneous. Where are your Houstons, your Atlantas, your Comptons, your Baltimores? Are Canadians healthier than Americans? If so, is it because of your health care system or because people generally aren't grotesque slobs who live on a diet of fast food and then live off the system for the last 30 years of their lives? If Canada agreed to take in 2M of America's bottom feeders, the country would change overnight. Yet, the US would still have a long ways to go.

But sure, the US is really a bad place because Joe Dirt likes his bible and his shotgun.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> OK, replace zero cases with 300.


glad you back tracked because a county with zero cases over, say like 2 weeks would mostly likely NOT have an outdoor mask requirement.

Now with 300 cases, in a small county? Sure, where the frakin mask.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Only females


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> There probably aren't any by now but as of May there were many.
> 
> OK, replace zero cases with 300. Does that change the walk in the woods, Haley?


I would say 700 daily for nyc is pretty low.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why would anyone take pax in the front seat now? Pandemic or not, I don't like them in my front seat. Now Uber dictates that no one can sit in front, hell yeah! Hope the rule stays permanently.


Yep. I haven't driven since COVID but I would love that rule to stay.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> glad you back tracked because a county with zero cases over, say like 2 weeks would mostly likely NOT have an outdoor mask requirement.
> 
> Now with 300 cases, in a small county? Sure, where the frakin mask.


See, this is silly. Wear a mask in the middle of the woods when you are by yourself? Some humans lack common sense.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So, now we are un utterly fear-mongering abstract? Seriously?


Fear mongering is the norm now.... Get used to shitting your pants when someone says something ..... Or anything at all now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> See, this is silly. Wear a mask in the middle of the woods when you are by yourself? Some humans lack common sense.


This is a Strawman argument Of the worst kind. 99.9% of people would agree that it is silly, but departing the extreme as of it Normal is dangerous and a little bit ridiculous besides.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is a Strawman argument Of the worst kind. 99.9% of people would agree that it is silly, but departing the extreme as of it Normal is dangerous and a little bit ridiculous besides.


I 1000% guarantee you that 99.9% of people would NOT agree it's silly. There are people that truly think you're a killer unless you have a mask on at all times.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The actual VIRUS doesn't care what you 'think' of it. It's out there, ready to flare up if we let it by being complacent. You dont' know where your PAX have been. Maybe some caution.
> 
> There are currently 3 countries, and this is 8-Months into this Pandemic with a lot more knowledge and understanding, *that are still losing nearly 1 citizen per minute (!)* to COVID-19. The USA alone has lost a population the size of* Little Rock, Arizona*. But 'Excess Death Statistics' show that that number may be low-balled by as much as 20%, meaning the USA has lost a city the size of *San Bernadino, California*, or the capital capital cities of Idaho or Louisana
> 
> ...


The main problem is statistics. theres used to be 15-20% of the people in serious/critical condition a few months ago.
But right now only 1%, could be 0.1-0.5% in December.
can you tell your braking point when you would stop carrying about it? 0.5% or 0.1% or 0.01%?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Wear a mask in the middle of the woods when you are by yourself?


some humans are dense and quite confused. One wonders how they function. If your county etc has a mask rules frakin follow it. And if you don't have enough common sense to know when there is nobody for mile(s) around, you don't need the mask. Unless you live in Calif and you are wearing the mask to help with the smoke......Just saying.

Wear the frakin mask, or stay away from humans. Really, that simple.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> some humans are dense and quite confused. One wonders how they function. If your county etc has a mask rules frakin follow it. And if you don't have enough common sense to know when there is nobody for mile(s) around, you don't need the mask. Unless you live in Calif and you are wearing the mask to help with the smoke......Just saying.
> 
> Wear the frakin mask, or stay away from humans. Really, that simple.


What's it like to always be "right"? Must be a treat being married to you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Must be a treat being married to you.


well, if you were married you would know the wife is always right. And if you violate that, like you do wearing a mask, you'd quickly be all alone. Oooopsie?     :thumbup:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, if you were married you would know the wife is always right. And if you violate that, like you do wearing a mask, you'd quickly be all alone. Oooopsie?     :thumbup:


Maybe you're the wife then? Because you are always 100% correct. Never giving an inch. Highly annoying.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What's it like to always be "right"? Must be a treat being married to you.


Now that's not very nice. Don't you want to be nice? Don't you want to care about others? How do we know you are nice and that you care if you don't wear a mask? You don't want to be that person who doesn't care about others, right? Look at how everyone else cares about you! We care so much that if you don't show how much you care about us by wearing a mask we want you put in jail.

Just put the mask on. Be cool like the rest of us. We love you that's why we wear a mask. Don't you want to love us back?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Maybe you're the wife then?


sure, if you want to roll that way; I'm good with it.

Do you need assistance with learning the 'ignore' feature? &#129335;‍♂

I give inches all the time, but dotards have a tough time reading enough to figure that out. Hum.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I 1000% guarantee you that 99.9% of people would NOT agree it's silly. There are people that truly think you're a killer unless you have a mask on at all times.


I think you live in looney toons land, and are happy that preaching only to the extreme situations underscores your worldview. This is not healthy. The vast number of people want to go about their life, spend time with their families, pursue happines. That's not sheep, that is called 'being a ****ing adult.'

If you instead had a rational conversation with most people, I'm sure you'd find you hav more in common about Pandemic risk and procedure than not. But everyone screeches about the worst elements, not realizing how much the VENN diagram overlaps.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Wear the frakin mask, or stay away from humans. Really, that simple.


Meanwhile at the nationals game...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Meanwhile at the nationals game...


maybe they live together? idk, idc.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I hate comparing countries. Canada is 1/10th the population of the US, but the same size land-wise and still fairly homogeneous. Where are your Houstons, your Atlantas, your Comptons, your Baltimores? Are Canadians healthier than Americans? If so, is it because of your health care system or because people generally aren't grotesque slobs who live on a diet of fast food and then live off the system for the last 30 years of their lives? If Canada agreed to take in 2M of America's bottom feeders, the country would change overnight. Yet, the US would still have a long ways to go.
> 
> But sure, the US is really a bad place because Joe Dirt likes his bible and his shotgun.


Kurt?


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


My car doors remained locked until the pax is getting into the correct door and wearing their mask properly. If they try my front door, I direct them to the back door.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.





nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


What are we ruining? The opportunity to take even more pictures of ourselves with our masks on. I think it's actually the opposite. Folks like you that complain like this bring attention to this and it really doesn't matter unless you should not be driving in the first place. Common sense it seems to have been a lost concept lately. In my state the others the mortality rate is a whopping 1% and that is using WHO"s graphs posted daily which we all know contain deaths that were not confirmed to be COVID. Would you like me to provide for you the websites where you can look up real numbers about this flu bug that has unraveled or will possibly unravel the economy of the United States. Ray Davies of The kinks puts it perfectly. As he quotes "It is time for you to stop all of your sobbing".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why would anyone take pax in the front seat now? Pandemic or not, I don't like them in my front seat. Now Uber dictates that no one can sit in front, hell yeah! Hope the rule stays permanently.


Because
Covid has more difficulty travelling 3 feet from back seat than 3 feet from front seat.
Scientific Fact !

G Force pins Covid to back seat . . .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

e. m. control said:


> What are we ruining? The opportunity to take even more pictures of ourselves with our masks on. I think it's actually the opposite. Folks like you that complain like this bring attention to this and it really doesn't matter unless you should not be driving in the first place. Common sense it seems to have been a lost concept lately. In my state the others the mortality rate is a whopping 1% and that is using WHO"s graphs posted daily which we all know contain deaths that were not confirmed to be COVID. Would you like me to provide for you the websites where you can look up real numbers about this flu bug that has unraveled or will possibly unravel the economy of the United States. Ray Davies of The kinks puts it perfectly. As he quotes "It is time for you to stop all of your sobbing".


I look at it this way: If you enable spread of the disease and that 1% happens to be someone's grandmother. Well, that just ain't cool. And the passenger who gives it to their grand-parent likely has to live with the guilt of that for the rest of their natural life.

If wearing a cloth mask for a couple more months can forestall some of these situations, why are so many people being a bunch of selfish toddlers about it?

I wear safety glasses when in the lab, even though the odds of an accident occuring around my eyes are exceptionally low, but it's not too onerous to put on safety gear. In the case of COVID-19, it is about protecting others, do your part, it's not too tough. Stop being a snowflake about wearing a tiny cloth mask when indoor public places, or in vehicle.


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

I prefer they ride up front, that way I can see what they're doing. U/L don't do back ground checks on pax...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I look at it this way: If you enable spread of the disease and that 1% happens to be someone's grandmother. Well, that just ain't cool. And the passenger who gives it to their grand-parent likely has to live with the guilt of that for the rest of their natural life.
> 
> If wearing a cloth mask for a couple more months can forestall some of these situations, why are so many people being a bunch of selfish toddlers about it?
> 
> I wear safety glasses when in the lab, even though the odds of an accident occuring around my eyes are exceptionally low, but it's not too onerous to put on safety gear. In the case of COVID-19, it is about protecting others, do your part, it's not too tough. Stop being a snowflake about wearing a tiny cloth mask when indoor public places, or in vehicle.


That is the case indeed, *IF* you go along with the mainstream narrative. With any scrutiny, the narrative *ALWAYS* breaks down.

You wear safety glasses in a lab because compounds like sodium hydroxide can burn your eyes, and accidents happen all the time in a laboratory setting.

I find it interesting no one talks about false positive reports of covid cases.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ded-after-nearly-400-false-positives-n1239656
Remember when they passed the Patriot Act "in the name of safety"? and started, basically, molesting people at airport security.
Remember when they tapped your phone and sold all your personal data without your knowledge "in the name of safety"?
Remember when we invaded another country with absolutely no basis to do so "in the name of safety"?

All of this came from the same source (our government). They've been taking away our rights for at least the past 2 decades, systematically, "in the name of safety".


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> That is the case indeed, *IF* you go along with the mainstream narrative. With any scrutiny, the narrative *ALWAYS* breaks down.
> 
> You wear safety glasses in a lab because compounds like sodium hydroxide can burn your eyes, and accidents happen all the time in a laboratory setting.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the invasion of Iraq was never about safety, it was so a few large corporations, primarily Haliburton, could make money.

Like most of the invasion of our private information is also done by private business interests. Not saying the government is blameless, but you have to remember who controls the government.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> That is the case indeed, *IF* you go along with the mainstream narrative. With any scrutiny, the narrative *ALWAYS* breaks down.
> 
> You wear safety glasses in a lab because compounds like sodium hydroxide can burn your eyes, and accidents happen all the time in a laboratory setting.
> 
> ...


Where is the :rollseyes: emojii...


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Hm. I agree. i utilize my front seat a lot anyways. I guess the uber is free to do as he pleases pretty much. But that doesnt make him a good uber though. I personally dont let them, but at the same time, i have the right to allow them to do so.
> 
> 
> actually the CDC finally came out and confirmed Elon Musks statement. Elon musk said "there is no differentiation between covid related deaths and covid caused deaths. get hit by a buss? had covid? covid death. So the death toll as at least 4 times lower and i suspect 10 to 50 times lower."
> The CDC just revealed just that. That only 6% of the deaths counted were covid caused, rather than just related. So, ... idk if it's a hoax, its important, but it's no worse than the normal flu. Your information is incorrect and outdated. This is what happens when fear runs the media and its consumers. Alert not Anxious.


 Please go stand in a crowd. I fear you will reproduce more than I fear Covid.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


How about stop trying to tell others what to do in their car? Who made you dictator?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The cab company said no front seat pax









So I have stuff piled up to keep folks from sitting there, most don't try or ask.

and yes that's a shower caddy, it works great for carrying my assortment of stuff.

Every once in a while I'll get an old and or disabled person who claims they need to sit up front and depending on how badly their moving I may let them.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


Interesting point. But this would be hard to convince as many ants are rather stubborn.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I look at it this way: If you enable spread of the disease and that 1% happens to be someone's grandmother. Well, that just ain't cool. And the passenger who gives it to their grand-parent likely has to live with the guilt of that for the rest of their natural life.
> 
> If wearing a cloth mask for a couple more months can forestall some of these situations, why are so many people being a bunch of selfish toddlers about it?
> 
> I wear safety glasses when in the lab, even though the odds of an accident occuring around my eyes are exceptionally low, but it's not too onerous to put on safety gear. In the case of COVID-19, it is about protecting others, do your part, it's not too tough. Stop being a snowflake about wearing a tiny cloth mask when indoor public places, or in vehicle.


You are an idiot.....are you going to wear a mask the rest of your life then? Bc that is what it will take to keep all the grandpa's alive until they die. Look at the #'s sheep and use common sense instead of this BS facemask policy Talking to the likes of you and all the others that cannot think for themselves is useless.
As for Mr Entitled that uses Lyft and Uber and gets great service for next to nothing compared to a cab is an entitled cheap person that feels he/she is entitled to not tip in what was always a tipping environment. But let me guess, you were prob not even born then. By the way I have worked f/t throughout this BS pandemic and actually my entire life as a professional wout ever taking a dime for unemployment or anything else from the govt. Uber and Lyft drivers generally make less than 20/hr gross (minus gas, wear/tear on own vehicle, and get paid a 1099). Does that sound like entitlement to you. See we thought we would get more than 10% of people like you to tip and this is part of the reason our wages are so low. So next time we drive you, your spouse, or your children home safely maybe you could appreciate that a little more. If not karma should take care of your stinginess. That is is the driver deserves a tip for a safe and customer friendly ride. Make sense?

I'm done w this forum. Finding the intelligence level is not worth my time. God riddance!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

:frown:


----------



## Krunch (Sep 15, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


I let passengers sit wherever they choose, on my lap if they want &#128541;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

e. m. control said:


> You are an idiot


Well. that's a great way to kick of a conversation and ensure a measured dialogue.



e. m. control said:


> are you going to wear a mask the rest of your life then? Talking to the likes of you and all the others that cannot think for themselves is useless.


I think it is reasonable to say that I will wear a mask indoors when I shop for groceries, or go to the movies, until the vaccine comes along, or the scientific community figures things out. If it is another year, I can live with that. I think you are a bit half cocked to start talking about 'the rest of my life.'



e. m. control said:


> By the way I have worked f/t throughout this BS pandemic and actually my entire life as a professional wout ever taking a dime for unemployment or anything else from the govt.


Good for you. Even if you sound like you have a chip on your shoulder about it. Take a deep breath and calm down, sir. Society evolves, getting stuck in your old ways is a one-way ticket to rage and impotence.



e. m. control said:


> I'm done w this forum. Finding the intelligence level is not worth my time. God riddance!


From the tone and scatter-shote-rage-peppered content of your post above, I am not entirely sure you will be missed. We'd love to have you in a calmer, more discussion friendly mode, but if not, you are probably best served to find your tribe, instead of engaging with people who might have different perspectives...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I look at it this way: If you enable spread of the disease and that 1% happens to be someone's grandmother. Well, that just ain't cool. And the passenger who gives it to their grand-parent likely has to live with the guilt of that for the rest of their natural life.
> 
> If wearing a cloth mask for a couple more months can forestall some of these situations, why are so many people being a bunch of selfish toddlers about it?
> 
> I wear safety glasses when in the lab, even though the odds of an accident occuring around my eyes are exceptionally low, but it's not too onerous to put on safety gear. In the case of COVID-19, it is about protecting others, do your part, it's not too tough. Stop being a snowflake about wearing a tiny cloth mask when indoor public places, or in vehicle.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 508626


Its different when you force people to wear one.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 508626


LOL. Nobody in the other photos can breath fine. Nobody ever said "I'd like to wear a woolen scarf around my face for 5 hours because it's so comfortable".

Cool meme though.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why would anyone take pax in the front seat now? Pandemic or not, I don't like them in my front seat. Now Uber dictates that no one can sit in front, hell yeah! Hope the rule stays permanently.


Me too. Only other spot I hate taking a pax in, is the seat directly behind the driver, as way too easy for them to try something.



Trafficat said:


> I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.
> 
> We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


Deactivation in 3.....2.....1



Wonder Will said:


> Had me a nice one on Saturday: p/u from a bar 400 metres from my house for a 3 minute trip.... Pax texting me "there's 5 of us".... Me: "I can only take 3" and pull up to the establishment letting the pax know I arrived. Nothing. After 4 minutes "coming out now" message while I parked in between some other cars and turned ignition off. Waited for the magic 5 minute mark and cancelled the ride while collecting the education fee.


Never........EVER EVER "turn ignition off" waiting for a pax, EVER!



Classified said:


> My car my rules, your car your rules,
> 
> I prefer riders in front than back, its safer,


How is it "safer" w/pax in the front? A front pax has an easier route to grab the steering wheel:








nosurgenodrive said:


> Actually, no. If reported for a passenger in the front seat, you could be deactivated. Health and safety RULES for both platforms.


Let s/he do whatever they want, remember: THEIR CAR, THEIR RULES.

Just hope we all get the chance to loao when s/he comes here to complain/whine about how they got deactivated & wonder why they did.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> You confuse ignorance with bravery.
> 
> And the result is needless death.


you mean the needless death that have resulted from the lockdowns which have been proven to not only be ineffective, but harmful, having caused more loss of life-years than they saved?


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Its different when you force people to wear one.


you arent being forced to wear a mask though. Youre just being denied service without. You maintain your freedom, but they have their right to deny services to anyone they please.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Please go stand in a crowd. I fear you will reproduce more than I fear Covid.


I dont understand the joke exactly. What and for why are you implying? &#129300; very confused.



montecristo said:


> you mean the needless death that have resulted from the lockdowns which have been proven to not only be ineffective, but harmful, having caused more loss of life-years than they saved?


i mean it really depends on just how damaging each element is. Lets face it, we can spot a lot of the confusion and misconceptions, but there are so many, im not sure we have it understood what the correct balance is. &#129300;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 508626


This pic reminded me...

I breathe significantly better in the cold/super cold when I have a scarf or something on.

You know anywhere under about 20-30 degrees I'll breathe better. Around -10 and below and I need something on my face.


----------



## PhantomDriver (Feb 18, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> I have only let one pax in the front seat. He had a physical issue where he couldn't bend his leg very much and needed the extra leg room a pushed back seat provided.


All of my passengers have a physical issue
They were born without a brain


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

PhantomDriver said:


> All of my passengers have a physical issue
> They were born without a brain


I feel that. i honestly think it's caused by a lack for a thirst for knowledge and improvement. Most Americans just dont care about that for some reason. A lot of it is ignorance. But why? idk yet. &#129300;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I have things on the front seat and tell groups of 4 that UberX is 3 passengers max. If they are decent folks and it's a good trip I have allowed someone in the front. If they are jerks, argue, threaten or say "our last Uber driver had no problem with it..." I usually cancel. In a couple cases I have had confrontations as a result of refusing to take 4. A couple nights ago I refused a group of FIVE and they got lippy, one guy then smacked my door and called me something impolite. I got out of the car, and called HIM something impolite, namely; "Hey punk, what the f. makes you think that you can hit my car and get away with it?" and a couple other choice statements. He practically pissed himself. Of course I immediately called support to document the incident, but nothing came of it a far as I know. And contrary to the way this post makes me sound, I really am not a particularly confrontational person.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

My car my rules period

eye candy I love watching them walk when they get out I rate the asses


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Westerner said:


> People are ordering a ride from Uber/Lyft, not Trafficat.


According to Uber, they do not sell rides to passengers. That's not my claim. That is Uber's claim.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> According to Uber, they do not sell rides to passengers. That's not my claim. That is Uber's claim.


i like to see it as, we are all a team. including the customers. but yeah. you nailed it. true.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you really think it matters where the PAX sits in your car when it comes to COVID? If they are contagious and do something to spread it in your car do you really think it matters if they are in the back or the front? 

My honest opinion is the whole front seat thing is just an Uber feel good policy.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Saquan said:


> My car my rules period
> 
> eye candy I love watching them walk when they get out I rate the asses


Girls around here at very good at the "quick peek back" technique to see if they will catch you looking at their ass. And if you're an old dude, (over 30 to the average college coed) it doesn't matter that you might simply be admiring God's handiwork; they will think you're a pervert.

However, if you get busted, and they stop, smile seductively and look longingly in your direction; then it's either "game on!" or - more likely - you have dozed off behind the wheel again and you're dreaming.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Reported by who? Yourself?


There are a whole lot of panicked drivers and possibly some would turn us in .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

mellorock said:


> There are a whole lot of panicked drivers and possibly some would turn us in .


No one will chase you down just so they can report you, I would agree with you if it was a hit and run accident. This policy was implemented for those "panicked drivers" to begin with, so that they feel safer. Where I'm from, people don't care about anyone other than themselves, let alone see past their phones.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> No one will chase you down just so they can report you, I would agree with you if it was a hit and run accident. This policy was implemented for those "panicked drivers" to begin with, so that they feel safer. Where I'm from, people don't care about anyone other than themselves, let alone see past their phones.


Should have mentioned that what i was seeing was uber/lyft drivers at airport in their cars alone with masks on .And one driver avoiding me because i did not wear mask coming back from taking a leak . I would not put it past the last one to raise a stink . &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

mellorock said:


> Should have mentioned that what i was seeing was uber/lyft drivers at airport in their cars alone with masks on .And one driver avoiding me because i did not wear mask coming back from taking a leak . I would not put it past the last one to raise a stink . &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


Here in LaGuardia airport no one is wearing a mask in the waiting lot. He was scared because you were in close proximity, it's not the same if you were in your car.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Girls around here at very good at the "quick peek back" technique to see if they will catch you looking at their ass. And if you're an old dude, (over 30 to the average college coed) it doesn't matter that you might simply be admiring God's handiwork; they will think you're a pervert.
> 
> However, if you get busted, and they stop, smile seductively and look longingly in your direction; then it's either "game on!" or - more likely - you have dozed off behind the wheel again and you're dreaming.


I'm in Rochester ny I'm careful with the college ones

but the black girls theylove the stares


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.
> 
> We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


I voted you for CEO of Uber. Well said.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Here in LaGuardia airport no one is wearing a mask in the waiting lot. He was scared because you were in close proximity, it's not the same if you were in your car.


she a karen she even walked into gravel off the sidewalk ha ha


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This pic reminded me...
> 
> I breathe significantly better in the cold/super cold when I have a scarf or something on.
> 
> You know anywhere under about 20-30 degrees I'll breathe better. Around -10 and below and I need something on my face.


Extreme cold drys out skin and internal lining of all uncovered orifices. That's right no dry humping... cough/covid juice ... I mean huffing in Alaska.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Do you really think it matters where the PAX sits in your car when it comes to COVID? If they are contagious and do something to spread it in your car do you really think it matters if they are in the back or the front?
> 
> My honest opinion is the whole front seat thing is just an Uber feel good policy.


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0188440920306159
Yes. &#128526; yes i do. by about 30% or very likely more.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> No one will chase you down just so they can report you, I would agree with you if it was a hit and run accident. This policy was implemented for those "panicked drivers" to begin with, so that they feel safer. Where I'm from, people don't care about anyone other than themselves, let alone see past their phones.


Hm. It seems like im on neither extreme regarding the virus. we have people overreacting and some underreacting. &#129300; Hmm... There's so much packed into this event. A lot of it has to do with America's justified lack of trust in the news. America HAS to fix it's misinformation problem. Maybe tell the people who arent experts (us) to talk less, and listen to the unbiased experts (idk how you find them exactly) more. Hmm. This is so much to think about. I think it is morally appropriate to wear the mask anyways simply because i come in contact with so many people and i know the precautions do make a big difference on a large scale when a large portion of people do them. i understand that the cdc came out and said only 6% of the covid deaths were caused by covid, but that's still important, much like any flu. The infection rate is the deadly part. If you dont wanna wear a mask, you definitely shouldnt be forced. But any company also has the right to make their own rules, your car or not.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Timtot2ooo said:


> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0188440920306159
> Yes. &#128526; yes i do. by about 30% or very likely more.


I did not see anything in the link relating to passengers in cars.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> any company also has the right to make their own rules, your car or not.


I never said that they can't make their own rules. They obviously always have and always will.



Timtot2ooo said:


> Maybe tell the people who arent experts (us) to talk less, and listen to the unbiased experts (idk how you find them exactly) more.


Yes that's the big issue, you won't find them in the msm, at least very rarely they'll have someone on who will go against the narrative. They quickly try to discredit and silence those who have any contradictory evidence or studies.






https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32513410/


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Hey!! My ex-wife found herself a job!!


And she hasn't shut up about you either


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I had two winery pickups today; each was a 20+ minute pickup and ride. Both were 4 passengers. The first was a group of guys, they argued, I held firm. Finally two jumped in, turned out one was Brazilian so I spoke Portugues with him and talked about brasil. Great trip, got tipped. Next was 4 girls. They argued, I held firm. They cussed me out and refused to cancel. So I waited the 5 minutes and canceled with them sitting there glaring at me. Cute little angry girls too. (I got a ride with two people in the same spot immediately. ) In both cases, they swore that the Uber that brought them there had no problem taking 4 pax. I'm tired of this shit!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Happened to me last night...

2 RVs, 4 people. "But, the Other Uber driver brought us here!"

I decided I was going to be a real BASTARD last night!! No quarter!! My Front Seat had my Bag of Stuff, and my Cane. Nope, 3 pax max!!

I also had to call the cops on a pax who refused to leave my car. "Just a block further, to the 7-11! I'll tip you!!"


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I've tried persuading the groups of 4 to split up. When they agree, it results in 1-star for me.
I've tried explaining the rule, closing the window mid-argument, starting the ride and driving until the passenger cancels. It results in being reported for drunk driving and being deactivated for 48 hours.
I've tried shuffling. It results in the passenger canceling before the timer runs out, and being reported for not wearing a mask.

Then only winning move is to immediately cancel and write off your loss on time/gas spent getting there. Uber/Lyft set us up to be pawns in this sick, unethical game.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ever passenger is different. Some want to sit in the front and are courteous. Some are not. Some young women sit up front and are naive. Some are not. So, I put my large backpack in the front seat and tilt the back of the chair towards the dashboard. Some take the hint. Some do not. Since a pax peed in his pants and then all over my backseat, everyone sits in the back. If they persist on sitting upfront, I then tell them my rule. They then sit in the back and wonder how long ago the seat was pissed on 😅. Yes, I have gotten one stars and complaints about my reasoning but when I tell Uber my story, they back off.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


No, All you drivers who are letting people in your cars without a mask are ruining it for others. I cannot count how many people act so naive about not needing a mask, try to get in thinking they are going to put a mask on then, hide behind a group of people who are about to get in who have their mask on, straight up lie to me that they forgot or didnt know, try to put a shirt over their face or think they can pull their jacket over their face. So then tell them not to get in the front. at least lyft has a cancellation category of " the person tried to sit in the front of your car"

Like an arab comedian said. A passenger wanted to be moved away from her on an airplane because she was arab so she told the stewardess that if she moves a few rows back does that mean she is spared from a bomb that might go off if I had one.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No mask, no ride. Sit in the back, or no ride. Real simple rules. I get like one person every 3 weeks who wants to sit up front.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for the rest of us. Stop.


Seriously - do you think it's safer to have pax in the back seat? I had a sick pax sneeze directly on me from the back seat. Could feel the snot as it shot onto and past my ear. And got sick within a few days after. You are buying into BS if you think front seat is any more or less safe than the back. YOU'RE IN A SMALL ENCLOSED SPACE! It's all the same.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I had two winery pickups today; each was a 20+ minute pickup and ride. Both were 4 passengers. The first was a group of guys, they argued, I held firm. Finally two jumped in, turned out one was Brazilian so I spoke Portugues with him and talked about brasil. Great trip, got tipped. Next was 4 girls. They argued, I held firm. They cussed me out and refused to cancel. So I waited the 5 minutes and canceled with them sitting there glaring at me. Cute little angry girls too. (I got a ride with two people in the same spot immediately. ) In both cases, they swore that the Uber that brought them there had no problem taking 4 pax. I'm tired of this shit!


Your reply to them should have been, "maybe he didn't care because he already tested positive."


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My approach is to have the front seat all the way to the dash board, with the back angled forward at an angle nobody could think of sitting in.
> I direct frontseat-curious PAX to the *VERY OPEN* (and spacious) Back Passenger seat, which is where I want single riders to sit anyway, pre-covid, covid, whatever. Nobody is riding up front.


Actually, an upright front seat is an integral part of the protective measures for rear seat passengers. Especially those passengers who do not use the seat belts.


----------



## joejoe186 (Feb 29, 2016)

I hate it three faties get Imy civic.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I let pax ride up front and do not require a mask. I pick up pax with guns. I pick up pax with open containers. I pick up pax under the age of 18.
> 
> We are supposed to be independent contractors, so what business does Uber have telling us what we can and cannot allow in our own personally owned vehicles?


We need more guys like this to help thin out the heard of PAX that qualify under this guys standards. Lol. I need to do a drug deal you ok with picking me up? Sure lol.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I had a pax text me enroute to pickup - is it OK if I ride in front?

"Yes, but it'll have to be in someone else's car" [I cancelled]


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Hit the window/door lock pull down your mask and start hacking


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Mod edit: Quoted Yes on 22 spam post removed

1- Im actually okay with all of these. 
2- I see no sources proving these true.

Uber IS different. And i HATE california bullshit laws. Lmao. This mess is the reason im not going there. No thanks. You can go have your flat earther movements on another website.



JaxUberLyft said:


> I had a pax text me enroute to pickup - is it OK if I ride in front?
> 
> "Yes, but it'll have to be in someone else's car" [I cancelled]


I love that guy so much. &#128149; And you're picky. &#128517; but i respect you. &#128578;&#128077;


----------

